# Ross Snapper BMX bike



## Slick4d4d (Mar 27, 2018)

Ross Snapper BMX. Just looking for some more information on this bike, from what I can find they were late 70's early 80's bikes.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 28, 2018)

You're right regarding age. They are mild steel frame/fork. Pretty heavy. Were not racing bikes back in the day, but more heavy duty neighborhood bikes than Huffy Thunder Roads and Sears badged Murray bmx bikes. 

They're not super desirable by bmx collectors, but some people (probably people who had them as kids) do collect them. Yours seems to be in pretty complete original condition right down to the axle end caps.

I'm looking on my phone, so I can't really see, but those look like Ashtabula cranks & stem. Also, if the pedals are KKT, that's a plus. Araya hoops. Probably an ACS or Shimano front hub, Shimano rear? 

All in all, it's a solid (and heavy) bike that was decent for banging around the neighborhood.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 28, 2018)

The hoops look like Araya 7C drilled for .105 spokes. If so, and the hubs are Shimano, that's a pretty cool set of wheels.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 30, 2018)

Some Ross’ bmx used the SR stem that looks like an Ashtabula and is aluminum. The hoops are probably not Araya.


----------

